# Dog ate stick of butter, wrapper and all



## NRB

Do ya think I'm in for an exciting night? That's got to me way more lubrication than a 33 lb Schnauzer's stomach can handle. I'm guessing epic diarrhea.

Has anyone ever had a dog eat a stick of butter? And be ok?

I was baking cookies, set a stick out on the counter to warm up and then got sidetracked by my 3yo daughter. Then couldn't find the butter, figured I'd was loosing my mind and never put the butter out in the first place. About a half hour later I noticed a puke pile of butter wrapper and some butter in the hallway and the dog looking pathetic and wiped out lying in her crate (door to which is always open) 

Maybe I should go feed her some bread eh? Ya think? No dinner tonight.

And kitchen privileges temporarily suspended.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers

I would not feed her anything, and watch for vomiting, lack of appetite, listlessness, or diarrhea. Pancreatitis could be a concern in some dogs that ingest this amount of fat. 

If she wants it, you could feed her a light meal in the morning I would think. A call to your vet also may not be a bad idea.


----------



## Willowy

Eww. At least she threw up the wrapper. And I'm sure there will be some....slippery things happening later. Although maybe she threw up enough butter to avoid truly epic happenings. But yeah, some bread might absorb some butter and help things.


----------



## Pai

Can you really get Pancreatitis from one large dose of fat? I was always under the impression it had to be a longterm thing in order to develop.


----------



## NRB

Oh h%$& Redyre I just fed her 2 slices of bread.

She just rang the bell to go out and pee, which she did so with her usual aplomb. She appears perky. I'll definitely keep an eye on her though. I guess that I could have fed her peroxide and made her throw up the rest, but alas it might be too late for that. I think that you get a 30 min window from eating to puking on that one and I was a bit late to realize that she had eaten it.

Pancreaitis, fun central. I just had her at the vets 2 weeks ago on suspected Kennel Cough, ended up with 2 week supply of Doxy for suspected tick born disease... long story there. it was warrented. But I don't want to go back to the vets, I swear they all know me to well there.

edit;

Yup just checked a few sources online and not only is feeding them more food bad (in the case of P) but apparently Mini Schnauzers are prone to P. But of course the SS is not crossed with the mini, at all, so I got to wonder if the SS is not as prne to P as the mini is.........

I gotta hope that a one time offense will not trigger a pancreatic attack.... fingers crossed. But will keep a close eye on her. Stupid butter was on the back of the stove, up against the wall. As far from the edge of the counter as possible. Ugh.


----------



## Elana55

Sounds to me like you are in for a night of... well.. (sorry in advance..) "night runs..." 

Having said that I will add that an awful lot of the time with something like this nothing much happens too. My

vets are on all my party invite lists (mostly from when I had the farm). There were times when I felt I spent more nights with them than with my (then) husband.


----------



## Locke

One of my standard poodles ate a pound of butter once and had no problems...but he also once stole and devoured *7* semi-frozen boneless chicken breasts from the sink and also had no problems. 

Sending your pooch some strong stomach vibes!


----------



## Jare

Apparently your dog and my cat got together and made a secret plan to devour their owners butter. Last night I took a stick out and set it on the counter for making garlic bread. My dogs aren't counter surfers so I didn't think anything of it and walked away. When I came back about five minutes later to check the oven, I found the cat on the counter chowing down into the stick of butter  she only ate about a tablespoon but I was just thinking "What one Earth?! You're a CAT!" Haha crazy animals.


----------



## luv2byte

Lots of bread can also cause pancreatitis. If you were to feed anything other than usual diet I would stick to rice, chicken or pumpkin. Chloe got ahold of a mini ffrozen pizza and was ill for 9 days, 2 of those at the vet on IV's and $850 later.


----------



## hachna

Schnauzers have no off switch. I think the dog will be ok but cleaning after her might be little trying.

BTW do you strip your dog?


----------



## NRB

humm my post just disappeared.

Anyway, I'm hoping that "lots of bread" means daily intake of bread. I still have to hope and believe that a one time occurance can't set a dogs system into a pancreatic shock. wait a minute, A mini frozen pizza did that to Chloe, ouch. I never feed "people food" to my dog. She gets TOTW, Sweet potato, probiotics, EVO dog treats, cooked chicken, turkey, for training. 

I did the bread thing b/c a while back when I called the emergi vet when my dog ate a cooked pork bone the vet told me to feed the dog 2tb mineral oil and piece of bread 2-3x a day.... Which I fed 1x and stopped. i mean that's ALOT of mineral oil. And the dog was fine. She was also fine after she got loose and ate her fill of fish food (according to the farm owner where this happened the fish food was the equivilant to the cheep dog food.. ie same stuff) Again the dog was fine after binging on fish food. 

She's totally normal so far, back to her usual self. Dogs are scavengers by nature and design. Many have eaten far worse and lived. (knock wood loudly and crossing all my fingers) 

I will however, continue to fret and worry about explosive diarrhea and a damaged pancreas.



hachna said:


> Schnauzers have no off switch. I think the dog will be ok but cleaning after her might be little trying.
> 
> BTW do you strip your dog?


She is stripped, but by a groomer. I've yet to find a person who lives nearby to show me.


----------



## Willowy

Yeah, she should be fine, dogs have eaten a lot worse and still were fine. . .Moose ate nearly 20 pounds of kibble when he was about 6 months old and he was fine. Just something to keep an eye on. Hope it all comes out OK (LOL, old joke I know).


----------



## luv2byte

I was running late getting home so we could rush off to obedience class for Skyler - I dropped my stuff on the coffee table, hubby was waiting in the car for me already. Chloe NEVER has bothered anything on the table but I also forgot I had uneaten lunch in my bag. We got home and there was just wrapper on the floor. Ironically, the discussion that night was not leaving things in the dog's reach that you don't want them to have & expect that they will not try to get to it. uh oh. 24hr later she started throwing up, she went from her normal self to very ill like the flip of a light switch. We almost went to evet but she calmed down for the evening. She was so sick still. I had already left a message for our vet, they called us at 8am and said to bring her in, they wanted to watch her & take a look at her. She was at the vet's for 2 days, we would bring her home at night to be with us. After labs & xrays we were able to show no blockage and she just needed time with a couple meds to pull her through. It was 9days before she was herself again, she lost 1.5lbs which is alot on an 18lb dog. This was our first claim to our pet insurance (Pets Best) insurance, we had a reimbursement check in hand less than a week later. Her total bill was $850.


----------



## no.guru

I'm thinking Metamucil.


----------



## JiveDadson

Feed him lobster and a wedge of lemon. (Snort.)


----------



## NRB

well 22 hrs later and still have a normal dog, poop last night normal, hubby reports am poop was normal. Yesterday I felt like she pee'd more than usual... other than that she's her usual self.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers

I'd say you dodged the bullet then.


----------



## Willowy

That's great! My co-worker has a great story about the time his dog ate a pound of cheese. . .it didn't go that well for him, LOL. Some doggies have cast-iron tummies I guess.


----------



## Tofu_pup

I know a human that did that one.
He was double dog dared...


----------



## NRB

Just as an update, she's totally fine and FWIW I saw no evidence in her poop. At all. So maybe she threw up just enough to not affect her stool. Maybe TMI.


----------



## wheelerdogs

I saw the butter title and had to check this out...Glad to hear everything worked out in the end. Also to share...we have a lab mix with a sensitive stomach who downed a stick of butter once, didn't end up so well, very messy and VERY smelly. She also ate 1/2 an lb of cheddar cheese another time and that was really explosive, like, in the house on the walls explosive...for days. We've since done some very serious "leave the counter, nay, ALL flat surfaces alone" training. Ah the joys of life.


----------

